# when they were younger



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Whilst following this sport for many years now, i'm impressed by a lot of physiques i see. I'm totally blown away when i see young bodybuilders with amazing physiques. To me this more than anything else proves that bodybuilding success is, in some part, genetic. here's a few examples of unreal bodies that were created very quickly.

starting with the new phenomenon that is 21 years old Trey Brewer


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

23 years old Tom Prince


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

18 years old Jay Cutler


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

again 18 years old Gunter schlierkamp


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

19 years old Art Atwood


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

early twenties (21 i believe) Paul Demayo


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

21 years old Dorian


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

again early twenties, Arnold


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

totally freaky 21 years old Lee Priest


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

even younger, at 19


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

an old one, at 16 years old, Steve Reeves


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Don't know this kids' name yet, but i'm sure we'll see more from him. 18 years old from russia


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

proving class can be attained young also, Shawn Ray at 17, 18, 19


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

A very young ( teens ) Bertil Fox


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

ok, a bit older this time, still only 25 here Alex Fedorov


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

And pre bodybuilding, at i think 15 years old Ronnie Coleman


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

If anyone has any more please post them up. I'll try to find a Casey Viator one from back in the day if i can.


----------



## bulldozer1466867928 (Oct 8, 2006)

Amazing stuff !!!

My jaw has just hit the ground lol

I believe that young 18 year old russian lad's name is Lesha Lesukov , totally awesome !!!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

local boy, 21 years old Zack Kahn


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

bodyworks said:


> local boy, 21 years old Zack Kahn


i think the 21 year old is what zak ate for breakfast!! lol

does anyone have an opinion on whay so many US (and now eastern european) bodybuilders built such physiques so young??

my own is that they incorporated power training exercises for very early age (early teens) in order to help with american football whereas in our country we dont do that.... i played football and rugby league and the most we did was press ups and the bleep test!!

my theory is that at that early age when the body is developing... forcing it with training to create more muscle size means it reacts by being able to create more fibres etc. etc.

i also think the coaches may have been "supplementing" them as all the young guys at present are good... but simply not at the same level as they were in the shawn ray era... you had 23 year olds coming out and standing almost toe to toe with the best in the world!!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

interesting point lee. i think our lack of exceptional physiques of late in this country is due to a simple numbers explanation. we have fewer people in this country than the US. of our population, a smaller number begin working out young. a small number of those who start, stick with it. the end result is, a much smaller pool of potential bodybuilders than the US. we do produce the odd freak, (zack kahn, ian harrison, bertil fox) but most are unable or unwilling to do the necessary to match the americans, and so after much early promise, drift away from the sport. i am however, genuinely impressed still by several of the young talents in this country, and i hope to watch their ascent into the pro ranks some day. if they stick with it long enough.


----------



## Rianabol1466867922 (Feb 25, 2005)

Absolutely amazing!

God im getting old and need another 60lbs to beat these teen champs lol

all the best to them, they are the next generation and make bodybuilding an ever evolving sport,

R


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

dug out a few more.

here's yorkshire lad ( another one, well yorkshire's providing it's fair share )

19 years old Ian Harrison


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

here's fedorov again, at 20










and at 18


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

king dorain again, at 23 and 33


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

boyer coe and casey viator, early 20's


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

demayo again at 16










and, although he was known as quadzilla, his arms weren't that bad either,

at 21


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

dennis james, before and after


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

shawn ray, at 17










and 21


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

a young jay cutler, he's just started training here


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

great thread dude:cool:

kinda does go to show they all started using early tho.


----------



## stumpy1466867921 (Sep 6, 2004)

The 18 year old Russian is called Lesha Lesukov


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

LeeB said:


> does anyone have an opinion on whay so many US (and now eastern european) bodybuilders built such physiques so young??


I would assume it's financial mate, there is no money in the sport here. My friend from London a guy names Noah Sidiby, 1st timers British Champion, he is on about moving to America as he sais "there is no money in the sport here". Noah "BIG GUNS" Sidibe

If the money was in the sport then im sure more people would stick to it.

Ali M


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

now that is true ! but you ain't gunna make a big living in the US either unless you're extremely good, lucky, or willing to do just about anything that's offered. finances don't make the physiques that these guys on this thread have. i believe it's a combination of factors like genetics, determination and opportunity. some people will look at the guys on these pages and think, well i can't ever be like that so why try ? others will think, damn it's possible to get that good so quickly, i wanna do that ! of the two attitudes, i know which one will make the most gains. hopefully, most people on here will use these pics to inspire their own training progress. if you want it bad enough, who knows how far you'll go.

amen.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

a couple of current guys. 1st, from wales, of course james flex lewis 21


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

24 years old american evan centopani


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

brillant thread and im inspired by it im looking at the early pics and thinking what with the right attatude can be acheived, keep em coming


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

how much of a role do genes play ?

you decide. darrem charles current ifbb pro










and Renel charles, his 16 year old son










i think structurally, they are very similar.


----------



## gareth3212 (Mar 24, 2007)

how the hell do they get that big in just there teens?

Do they use steroids to get big then come off them and maintain there body the clean way when they have gone perfessional? please i would like to know


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

this is a great thread.


----------



## bushidodad (Nov 1, 2006)

Juice or not, to be that mature and to take something like this sport so seriously at such a young, is something that is not found enough in this world.


----------



## zaree (Apr 16, 2007)

omg wish i had a body like that

ill keep at it im 18 and look nothing like em lol ;


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

updating a thread of mine from wayyy back,

here's further proof (maybe) of inherited genetic response.










24 years old sergio oliva jr.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

and his daddy from 'back in the day'


----------



## Nath1466867935 (Sep 4, 2007)

awesome thread!


----------



## mark300 (Feb 22, 2006)

Even with the best genetics theres no way they are achieving that level without using a serious amount of gear IMO !


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

mark300 said:


> Even with the best genetics theres no way they are achieving that level without using a serious amount of gear IMO !


even using serious amounts of gear there is no way they are acheiving that level without the best genetics 

sergio was a genetic freak amongst freaks i doubt he used half the gear they do today either.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

cool post. what age do you think these guys were using gear? must have been ****ing early id say!! do you think thats why lee priest is so short. hes huge in those pix!! and well young!!! do you think he shut off his growth plates by juicing at 14 or something ridiculous??


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets not forget the dedication these guys have had. The nights out they will have missed out on, things they have given up in order to persue their goal.

Use of gear - it's just a given. Genetics - more than likely very good.

Hard training, diet and dedication - thats whats made the difference IMO


----------



## CMinOZ (Apr 13, 2007)

Gotta agree Tall, obviously they have been on the gear but it is not magic, a lot of people forget that it still takes a lot of hard work, more work than most of us are prepared to put in (or have time to).


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

CMinOZ said:


> Gotta agree Tall, obviously they have been on the gear but it is not magic, a lot of people forget that it still takes a lot of hard work, more work than most of us are prepared to put in (or have time to).


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

Yes! thats totaly corect! Any fool can fill there body with steroids ect but its a special someone that can become a pro a combination of hardwork and great genetics.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i saw some pics of sergio jr a couple of years ago when he was obviously natural still.

hard to beleive he could acheive so much in so little time!


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

A huge amount of this sport is down to genetics, if you're a natural mesomorph with broad shoulders and narrow hips you have a cracking base to build an X shaped physique on. If you're lucky enough to have a metabolism fast enough to allow you to eat the house without layering down loads of fat but not that fast you can't put any weight on that's a big advantage too. Height makes a difference it's easier to be aesthetically pleasing holding a good amount of size at around 5'10 that it is at 5,4" or 6,6".

Then if you're mentally focused enough to follow a solid diet both bulking and cutting, train hard and rest well, and willing to sacrifice all the nights on the town you've got every chance of going a long way.

It's all to easy to say the only explanation is juicing, no doubt they are but you can take what you want without the commitment to deliver the other sides of the pyramid, diet, training, and rest and you won't make much progress.

Sergio's son looks just like his Dad, if he can bring modern day training and supplementation to those genetics and he's got the commitment to keep at it he's going to be amazing.


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

great thread and some great posts, i find it very inspiring


----------

